# The music room_____//:



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Lets talk about music... 

What do you guys think about "Rage Against the Machine".  I am listening to them now... and track one on battle of los angeles is BAD ASS!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

testify... that is the name of track 1.  BAD ASS !!!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 21, 2002)

Listening to Galleon -----> so I begin!

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can fiiind!
So IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII begin!
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee can fiiind!
So IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII begin!

Yeah that rocks!

BTW RATM RULZ!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Listening to Galleon -----> so I begin!
> 
> 
> BTW RATM RULZ! *




"Galleon"  I have never heard of them.  RATM KICKS ASS. !




what is the real name of the "pocket full of shells" song ? it is not called... pocket full of shells, is it?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Well... if anyone cares... dont buy the Nirvana Live cd.  I cant stand this guys voice.  The only song that I can stand is: "Smells like Teen Spirit"  Did I spell it correctly?

I suppose RATM rulz... I guess you will just have to hurry up and burn that cd for me nummi. 

Less than Jake
S.T.P.
Green Day
That what I have listened to in the past 24 hours.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 21, 2002)

RATM suck (well the vocals do) the music's alright though.


----------



## rinse (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *
> what is the real name of the "pocket full of shells" song ? it is not called... pocket full of shells, is it? *



Bulls on Parade.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrfluffy _
> *RATM suck (well the vocals do) the music's alright though. *




YES... the vocals are crap... I hate the whole rock/rap thing. in any band...


----------



## themacko (Feb 21, 2002)

RATM is sweet, better than most stuff comming out now.

I'm a big 311, Foo Fighters, Dave Matthews fan myself.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 21, 2002)

ahh... dave matthews... open the door at the pittsburgh ampitheater when he's playing there and you can smell the weed!

oh well...

i've listened to Nelly, Limp Bizkit, Papa Roach, & the Orange County Soundtrack in the last day or so.... i gotta get some more music! my current 700+ music file collection isn't big enough... my ipod will scream, bleed, and cry bloody murder when i get it!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

Green Day is great 

Limp Bizkit... they were ok, a couple years ago... now I cannot stand them.

Foo Fighters is also one of my favorite bands(monkey wrench is a great song, Everlong is too) But nothing beats I'll Stick around.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

WHAT are your thoughts on the Deftones?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

The Less than mighty Blink Detones.  How the hell do you think I got my name.

DEFTONES RULE!


----------



## rinse (Feb 21, 2002)

rap metal began and ended with Faith No More.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *The Less than mighty Blink Detones.  How the hell do you think I got my name.
> 
> DEFTONES RULE! *



the best song was "back to school"! In my opinion!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes... back to school is good. I like the whole White POny CD.


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 22, 2002)

deftones are crap live, be quite and drives their best song.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 22, 2002)

Can you play Nirvana (About A Girl) or (Come As You Are)?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

NOOOO!!  I cant stand his voice... you might as well play a recording of a cat getting something shoved up his butt. 

Its shame... why must everything be ruined by this flipping live cd.  I think almost everyone sucks ass LIVE!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Speaking of live... what do you think of the band named "Live".  Throwing copper, lightning crashes...ect.  


I think they are quite good too.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Have any of you heard of the band "Rufio"???  good "punk" stuff.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

Go find this MP3.  has a tuba solo!  It must be from the 30's or 40's.

"When Yuba plays his Tuba"


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Wow... you have a lot of time your hands.  Where do you did up this stuff.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Wow... you have a lot of time your hands.  Where do you did up this stuff. *



My dad downloaded it from work... Rufio... from MP3.com.  Lots of good free punk music there.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Thank you genius.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Thank you genius. *




no problem...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

Does anyone have GreenDay's first CD?  1000 something, something somethings.  (iCannot remember the name)


----------



## googolplex (Feb 26, 2002)

Dont insult nirvana...

why is it that all lessthanmighty or nummi's threads turn into just the two of them talking??? 

Get ICQ or AIM or MSN or something... Or come on IRC and do it... actually on a second thought don't come on IRC


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

That not was happens!  For some reason when both of us type something in a thread... you automaticlly assume the worst.  We were talking about the topic of the thread.  As soon as both of us make comments somewhere everyone desides to leave and no one ever posts again.  Fuck that!  You guys are the ones who are immature. Get over it... you guys need to move on.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *why is it that all lessthanmighty or nummi's threads turn into just the two of them talking???*



it would not seem like we were talking if you add something... like you just did.  we do have ICQ... we are using it right now. we are chating. so shut up.  back to the music stuff please...


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 26, 2002)

Korn!

I'm listening to the live version of A.D.I.D.A.S. from the Family Values '99 tour CD. That is an awsome song!

I can't wait for Korn's new CD to come out. It's called "Untouchables" and it comes out May 14, 2002.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

I like Korn... but one of their new songs that they play on the radio ticks me off... I cannot remember what it is called. nevermind.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 26, 2002)

Yeah I'm just joking, thats just what it seems like.

Anyways wasn't green day's first big album dookie? I dont know any of their stuff before that...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes... Dookie was their biggest (and best in my opinion) album.  I think they had at least 2 before that.  that 10,000 smoothed out... and one with a girl holding a smoking gun on the cover...I have it on tape... but do not know where it is located.  oh well...


----------



## googolplex (Feb 26, 2002)

nimrod was pretty good. my favorite green day song is longview.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *nimrod was pretty good. my favorite green day song is longview. *




Longview is fun to play on the Bass...

  My favorite would have to be When I Come Around, or Basket Case...


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 27, 2002)

Nummi G4
"One, Two, Three, Four"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *Nummi G4
> "One, Two, Three, Four" *




huh?  I do not understand... please explain.  

thanks,


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

Who can play good riddance on the guitar?  Wait... I believe that would be me.


----------



## googolplex (Feb 27, 2002)

what about the grouch.... thats a funny song...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Who can play good riddance on the guitar?  Wait... I believe that would be me. *




but not perfectly.  not at speed with the rest of the song... but... the song is very hard to play.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe it wouldnt be so hard if you didn't suck. 

Just kidding.... I learned almost everything I know on Guitar from you.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 1, 2002)

do re mi fa sol
De kat zit in mijn hol!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

I think you mean:
the cat sits in my hole. 

You are one messed up individual.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 2, 2002)

WHAT!?  why is there a cat in your hole?  That is just weird.

do do dum dum do do dum dum whooohhhooohhh... I got my hash pipe.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

HELP ME NUMMI!  Explorer is being gay!  I crashes everytime I try to download off of mp3.com.  Warrum!??!  Do you use IE when you download off of it, or do you use the slow Nutscrape!?


----------



## scruffy (Mar 4, 2002)

Bust a Move

Aliens! They infected us
About time we infected them!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *HELP ME NUMMI!  Explorer is being gay!  I crashes everytime I try to download off of mp3.com.  Warrum!??!  Do you use IE when you download off of it, or do you use the slow Nutscrape!? *




I use Nutscrape for MP3.com... because IE tries to play the mp3s right in the browser window.  I want to download them.  OH YEAH... it crashes IE cause it uses quicktime!


----------

